# What do I need from Cox Phoenix to use a Roamio with basic HD cable?



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

I upgraded my Cox cable plan in Phoenix, AZ to get digital channels. Along with that I replaced my old series 2 TiVo with a Roamio (the 4-tuner version). I don't use any premium channels, no on-demand channels; I went with the "Advanced TV" plan.

Cox sent me a series M cable card, and at first I wasn't getting any channels at all. After a few calls a guy at Cox did whatever and channels started appearing.

All seemed fine; the channel listing shows a zillion channels and I don't expect to get them all so I didn't think too much when a channel came up with the message that it is unavailable and that I needed to contact my cable provider.

But, later, it occurred to me that many of these channels were HD versions of standard channels I did get, and after checking the TV lineup on the Cox Web site I realized I was not getting all the channels I should.

The missing channels seem haphazard; I get 1023, 1025, and 1026, but not 1025. In some cases there is a string of missing channels in a row. It's not like there's a well-defined chunk missing. 

I called Cox, they couldn't fix it over the phone. A tech came today and took a look, checked some lines, replaced the cabelcard. Even with a different card the exact same channels were missing.

Then after chatting with someone at Cox the tech tells me it's a card problem, and that all the cards provided by Cox are flawed, and they will not be able to provide a full working cablecard. I was stunned. 

He said all the cards are from around 2009, and all of them have problems with Tivo, Cox knows this, and will not fix it. He told me to complain to customer service. 

He mentioned something about getting a Contour box, but I really don't want more boxes. (He also suggested I consider switching to Cox's DVR offering. I think he may have been well-intentioned with this but it suggests Cox is deliberately crapping on Tivo to make their offering seem better.)

When I initially considered the upgrade I called Cox and was told that all I would need is the cablecard. I would not need an additional box. The Cox Web site says the same: Got a Roamio? I need to get a cablecard. It mentions no problems using their cards.

Put the card in, get it paired, tell Cox to activate it, and I should be able to tune in to all my channels using the Tivo. 

I had never gotten the impression I needed anything else. Even after a various calls to Cox about this no one mentioned any possible need for an additional piece of hardware.

In searching this forum looking for some ideas I've come across posts discussing Roamio + Cox Phoenix that mention tuner adapters. 

Is this required? 

My (possibly naive) understanding is that a TA would be needed for certain features, such as on-demand channels, but should not be required just to get regular HD channels. 

Are there other Roamio users in Phoenix with working setups with only a cablecard?

I'll be making more calls to Cox on this but I'm getting skeptical that whomever I end up speaking with will actually know what's what.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JamesBritt said:


> My (possibly naive) understanding is that a TA would be needed for certain features, such as on-demand channels, but should not be required just to get regular HD channels.


A tuning adapter is needed to receive any switched digital video (SDV) channel. It has nothing to do with on-demand content. If your Cox market uses SDV channels, then you will need a tuning adapter to view those channels.

The problems you are describing certainly sound like what happens when trying to view SDV channels without having a tuning adapter attached to the Roamio. If that is the case though, it seems strange they would not have given you a tuning adapter along with the CableCard, but stranger things have happened before. It is also sad that the tech that came out didn't realize this was the problem, but the techs almost never deal with CableCards and tuning adapters and most have never even been trained on them, so I guess it wouldn't be surprising that they didn't really know what they were doing or talking about.

Also, what the Cox person told you ("that all the cards provided by Cox are flawed, and they will not be able to provide a full working cablecard...and all of them have problems with Tivo, Cox knows this, and will not fix it") is just wrong. He either didn't really know what he was talking about or he was just lying to you to get you to use a Cox DVR rather than a TiVo.

I'm not with Cox, but from their website it certainly seems like they use SDV and tuning adapters in Arizona:

http://www.cox.com/residential/support/tv/article.cox?articleId=32912b10-ea63-11de-f523-000000000000

Given the behavior you describe and the fact that Cox does use SDV and tuning adapters, at least in some areas, the lack of a tuning adapter is very likely to be your problem. I suggest you call them back and tell them you need a tuning adapter. Try using the Cox dedicated CableCard number (877-820-8202). You will probably get better results with them than the regular customer service number.

And given their level of incompetence thus far, you might want to specify which brand of tuning adapter you need. It has to be the same as the brand of the CableCard you have (either Cisco/Scientific Atlanta or Motorola/Arris). They should already know that, but they should have also known you needed a tuning adapter in the first place, so better safe than sorry.


----------



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

tarheelblue32 said:


> The problems you are describing certainly sound like what happens when trying to view SDV channels without having a tuning adapter attached to the Roamio. If that is the case though, it seems strange they would not have given you a tuning adapter along with the CableCard, but stranger things have happened before. It is also sad that the tech that came out didn't realize this was the problem, but the techs almost never deal with CableCards and tuning adapters and most have never even been trained on them, so I guess it wouldn't be surprising that they didn't really know what they were doing or talking about.


I don't blame the tech so much as whomever he was speaking with at Cox. The more I thought about it, the more it felt like the person at the other end was basically anxious to get him off to his next ticket, and the "card failure; call cusomer serive and complain" excuse was just a cop-out.



tarheelblue32 said:


> I'm not with Cox, but from their website it certainly seems like they use SDV and tuning adapters in Arizona:
> http://www.cox.com/residential/support/tv/article.cox?articleId=32912b10-ea63-11de-f523-000000000000


Interesting.

Their page for Tivo and cablecard equipment says nothing about whether a TA is needed or not.

http://www.cox.com/residential/support/tv/article.cox?articleId=b8889a60-d706-11df-66a2-000000000000



tarheelblue32 said:


> Given the behavior you describe and the fact that Cox does use SDV and tuning adapters, at least in some areas, the lack of a tuning adapter is very likely to be your problem. I suggest you call them back and tell them you need a tuning adapter. Try using the Cox dedicated CableCard number (877-820-8202). You will probably get better results with them than the regular customer service number.


Good idea on the number. Thanks.



tarheelblue32 said:


> And given their level of incompetence thus far, you might want to specify which brand of tuning adapter you need. It has to be the same as the brand of the CableCard you have (either Cisco/Scientific Atlanta or Motorola/Arris). They should already know that, but they should have also known you needed a tuning adapter in the first place, so better safe than sorry.


My confidence in them is dropping. I'll check what card was put in by the tech and tell them when I call.

Thanks very much for the help.


----------



## ajwees41 (May 7, 2006)

JamesBritt said:


> I don't blame the tech so much as whomever he was speaking with at Cox. The more I thought about it, the more it felt like the person at the other end was basically anxious to get him off to his next ticket, and the "card failure; call cusomer serive and complain" excuse was just a cop-out.
> 
> Interesting.
> 
> ...


Omaha within the last 2-3 years started moving to SDV and now the adapters are needed. They just moved the Digital simulcast versions of Disney and TCM to SDV.


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

JamesBritt said:


> Interesting.
> 
> Their page for Tivo and cablecard equipment says nothing about whether a TA is needed or not.
> 
> http://www.cox.com/residential/support/tv/article.cox?articleId=b8889a60-d706-11df-66a2-000000000000


Maybe not explicitly, but notice in the chart on that page that there is a "Tuning Adapter Certified" column.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Yes, you need a Cisco Tuning Adapter for the Cox Phoenix market. Just go to a Cox Store and ask for the Tuning Adapter Install Kit. Ask for a new one with the plastic still on.
http://www.cox.com/residential/support/tv/article.cox?articleId=32912b10-ea63-11de-f523-000000000000

Once you get it home connect it to Coax and Power and wait 15-20 minutes for it to download the current firmware before you call to activate it.

Getting it set-up by Cox can be a pain in the A$$ sometimes, just be patient, see my signature for troubleshooting the TA. The biggest problem is Cox properly assigning the TA to your account with the correct codes.
Call - 877-820-8202 or 800-699-8151 to have it activated and provisioned

Here is a listing of most all the HD channels you need the Tuning Adapter to receive. I have left out most of the Sports Pak channels that are all SDV in the 1300's and 1400's

*Cox Phoenix SDV HD Channels* *Updated: Jan 30, 2015*
1007	-	Cox7HD
1020	-	KTAZ - Telemundo HD
1025	-	Spike HD
1029	-	MTV HD
1031	-	FS1HD
1038	-	HLNHD
1040	-	AETVHDP
1045	-	TruTV HD
1055	-	Galavision HD
1056	-	SCCER
1057	-	Animal Planet HD
1058	-	TVLand P HD
1061	-	HSTRYHP
1063	-	MSNBC HD
1066	-	MoviePlex HD
1067	-	FXXPHD
1068	-	FBNHD
1071	-	Turner Classic Movies HD
1072	-	National Geographic P HD
1073	-	Fox Sports Arizona Plus HD
1074	-	TVGNHD (POPHDP)
1076	-	UDNHD 
1094	-	FBNHD
1098	-	QVCHD
1100	-	OWNHD
1101	-	HUB HD
1102	-	Science HD
1103	-	Destination America HD
1104	-	Investigation Discovery HD
1106	-	Nick Jr HD
1130	-	Hallmark Channel HD
1131	-	LMN HD
1133	-	DIY HD
1134	-	Cooking HD
1135	-	FYI HD
1136	-	H2 HD
1137	-	BBC America HD
1138	-	Disney XD HD
1144	-	Nat Geo Wild HD
1157	-	Fuse HD
1180	-	WEtv HD
1181	-	Esquire HD
1202	-	HBO Signature HD
1203	-	HBO Family HD
1205	-	HBO Zone HD
1210	-	HBO East Feed HD
1211	-	HBO2 East Feed HD
1213	-	SCCR HD
1221	-	MoreMax HD
1222	-	ActionMax HD
1223	-	ThrillerMax HD
1225	-	CineMax East Feed HD
1226	-	MoreMax East Feed HD
1230	-	5StarMax HD
1242	-	Showtime Showcase HD
1243	-	Showtime Extreme HD
1250	-	The Movie Channel HD
1261	-	Starz Edge HD
1262	-	Starz In Black HD
1263	-	Starz East Feed HD
1264	-	Starz Kids & Family HD
1265	-	Starz Cinema HD
1266	-	Starz Comedy HD
1295	-	Epix HD 
1299	-	NFL RedZone HD
1305	-	MLB Network HD
1308	-	NBA TV HD
1310	-	NHL Network HD
1312	-	CBS Sports Network HD
1315	-	Tennis Channel HD
1320	-	BTN HD
1330	-	ESPN U HD
1331	-	ESPNews HD
1337	-	Gol TV HD
1362	-	Epix HD
1364	-	Encore HD
1365	-	Encore Suspense HD
1366	-	Encore Classic HD
1385	-	IFC HD
1387	-	SUNDHD
1388	-	IndiePlex HD
1389	-	RetroPlex HD
1390	-	Hallmark Movie Channel HD
1401	-	KFPH-CA UM HD
1402	-	Galavision HD
1404	-	KTAZ - Telmun HD
1406	-	KTVW - Uni HD
1426	-	Cartoon Network HD
1440	-	Gol TV HD
1651	-	NBA League Pass/MLS Direct Kick HD
1671	-	MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice HD
1672	-	MLB Extra Innings/NHL Center Ice HD2
1677	-	BTN HD Overflow
1692	-	Fox Soccer Plus HD
1699	-	NFL RedZone HD 
1900	-	MCPLAYHD
==================================
The following SD channels also need a Tuning Adapter:
*Cox Phoenix SDV SD Channels* 
45	-	TruTV
52	-	E!
55	-	Gala
58	-	TVLand
59	-	BET
66	-	MoviePlex
67	-	FXX
69	-	NBCSN
70	-	Weather Channel
71	-	TCM
73	-	FSAZTUC
74	-	TVGN (POP)
76	-	UDN
82	-	AZNC
90	-	KTVKDT
==========================
*Most every SD channel above 100 is also SDV* needing a Tuning Adapter.


----------



## Chuckmeister (May 13, 2008)

You don't really need "Advanced TV" with a Tivo, Cox offers it's HD channels that matches it's service level for free.
The main difference between "Essential" and "Advanced TV" is OnDemand...which Tivo can't access...and Music Choice. The other real difference is adding the packs, such as the sports pack or latino pack and so on, but you are indicating that you only on basic level service.
Granted it's only $3 a month but unless you are getting a bundle discount w/TV and Internet for having "Advanced TV" there is not much of a reason to need it with a Tivo.


----------



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

CoxInPHX said:


> Yes, you need a Cisco Tuning Adapter for the Cox Phoenix market. Just go to a Cox Store and ask for the Tuning Adapter Install Kit. Ask for a new one with the plastic still on.
> http://www.cox.com/residential/support/tv/article.cox?articleId=32912b10-ea63-11de-f523-000000000000


Perhaps this is rhetorical, but how is it that I can talk to five people at Cox about my issue, have a tech guy come to the house, he talks to a few different people on the phone, and not one of them considers maybe I need a TA? (Perhaps worse, with the tech visit not only is my problem not solved but I'm told something that is simply untrue.)

That channel listing is exactly those I am not getting.

Amusing (almost) that I had to come to a TiVo forum to get useful information from Cox.

Thank you very much for the help.



CoxInPHX said:


> Once you get it home connect it to Coax and Power and wait 15-20 minutes for it to download the current firmware before you call to activate it.
> 
> Getting it set-up by Cox can be a pain in the A$$ sometimes, just be patient, see my signature for troubleshooting the TA. The biggest problem is Cox properly assigning the TA to your account with the correct codes.
> Call - 877-820-8202 or 800-699-8151 to have it activated and provisioned


Thank you. I will go grab one.


----------



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

Chuckmeister said:


> You don't really need "Advanced TV" with a Tivo, Cox offers it's HD channels that matches it's service level for free.
> The main difference between "Essential" and "Advanced TV" is OnDemand...which Tivo can't access...and Music Choice. The other real difference is adding the packs, such as the sports pack or latino pack and so on, but you are indicating that you only on basic level service.
> Granted it's only $3 a month but unless you are getting a bundle discount w/TV and Internet for having "Advanced TV" there is not much of a reason to need it with a Tivo.


I had no idea. Looking at the Cox Web site channel listing for the different services I got the impression I needed to move up a level. Certainly no one at Cox explained this, even after I said I was simply looking to to get HD channels.

Thanks for pointing this out.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

Chuckmeister said:


> *You don't really need "Advanced TV" with a Tivo,* Cox offers it's HD channels that matches it's service level for free.
> The main difference between "Essential" and "Advanced TV" is OnDemand...which Tivo can't access...and Music Choice. The other real difference is adding the packs, such as the sports pack or latino pack and so on, but you are indicating that you only on basic level service.
> Granted it's only $3 a month but unless you are getting a bundle discount w/TV and Internet for having "Advanced TV" there is not much of a reason to need it with a Tivo.





JamesBritt said:


> I had no idea. Looking at the Cox Web site channel listing for the different services I got the impression I needed to move up a level. Certainly no one at Cox explained this, even after I said I was simply looking to to get HD channels.
> 
> Thanks for pointing this out.


This is not true.

Any Digital Service, Receiver, Set-top-Box, or CableCARD requires "Advanced TV" Just adding a CableCARD and Tuning Adapter to your account bumps Essential to Advanced TV. Cox cannot add any device to your account without that code. It adds $3/mo to your bill, over Essential TV.

It is a catch-22, many of the Essential TV Pak channels are SDV and only available with a Receiver or CableCARD and Tuning Adapter. There is no way to actually get all Essential TV channels without the Advanced TV fee.


----------



## Chuckmeister (May 13, 2008)

CoxInPHX said:


> This is not true.
> 
> Any Digital Service, Receiver, Set-top-Box, or CableCARD requires "Advanced TV" Just adding a CableCARD and Tuning Adapter to your account bumps Essential to Advanced TV. Cox cannot add any device to your account without that code. It adds $3/mo to your bill, over Essential TV.
> 
> It is a catch-22, many of the Essential TV Pak channels are SDV and only available with a Receiver or CableCARD and Tuning Adapter. There is no way to actually get all Essential TV channels without the Advanced TV fee.


So how does Cox handle Starter TV customers who add a digital receiver(or CableCARD), or the new "Cord Cutter" package that is just Starter TV plus HBO w/HSI and avoid the Advanced TV fee?


----------



## JamesBritt (Sep 17, 2014)

Mission accomplished. Tuning adapter acquired , activated, channels now appearing. So far so good. Everything went smoothly, and all the Cox people were all very pleasant and helpful.

A big "thank you!" to everyone who helped me here.


----------



## CoxInPHX (Jan 14, 2011)

JamesBritt said:


> Mission accomplished. Tuning adapter acquired , activated, channels now appearing. So far so good. Everything went smoothly, and all the Cox people were all very pleasant and helpful.
> 
> A big "thank you!" to everyone who helped me here.


For best results reboot the Tuning Adapter every 3 weeks.

Every few days channel through 100 - 114 if any fail reboot the TA.


----------



## TomJHansen (Nov 6, 2000)

Some times you will need to request a signal update or box hit. You can do this via your automated phone tech support without talking to anyone. Had to do this last weekend in Mesa. Maybe once every six months the switched digital channels won't work. I second the reboot the tuning adapter every few weeks. You just u plug it from the back of the box and plug it back in.


----------



## djwilso (Dec 23, 2006)

CoxInPHX said:


> For best results reboot the Tuning Adapter every 3 weeks.


This is very true. If I wait over 30 days, all of my channels go black and I invariably miss a recording or two.

Why does this happen, and why can't the TA successfully remain running for over 30 days without losing its lease (or whatever might be happening)?


----------



## tarheelblue32 (Jan 13, 2014)

djwilso said:


> Why does this happen, and why can't the TA successfully remain running for over 30 days without losing its lease (or whatever might be happening)?


Or why can't they just program the Tuning Adapter to automatically restart itself every 2 weeks at 2 a.m.


----------

